

Paul Graham - Cuil - msrdic
http://www.cuil.com/search?q=paul%20graham&sl=long

======
d0mine
<http://www.cuil.com/search?q=bill+gates> see 2nd column

------
dfranke
I didn't realize Paul Graham was an orangutan.

